# Clearing of an old phone



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Found some pics(466) of the dogs that I thought had been lost when my laptop got stolen. 

Shadow at about 8 months








Shadow giving Sabs some kisses








Shadow protesting the gate








Sabi smiling for the camera. This was a trick we taught her.








One of my favorite pics of Sabi. She was almost 12 in this one and sicker then I had yet realized.








Our last camping trip. Just 2 months before she died. Yes she was fat, at that point who cared.








My handsome prince. Bud hanging out with me. He was 11 in this one.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

I wish I could like from my phone. ?
Beautiful dogs.


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

Love the seniors, every day with them is precious.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

They are all beautiful!I'm glad you found the pictures.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Found this one as well. Someone dropped her over my fence one afternoon, sick, after ensuring that I was 'the german shepherd lady'. Lol.
I believe I called her Savannah. She was adopted twice, this picture was between adoptions after being returned. I will always take them back.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

And a couple more of Bud, because I miss my guy.


----------



## JaxsMom (Dec 31, 2017)

These are all great! What an unexpected gift to find these after assuming they were lost. Sorry for your losses!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

What a discovery to find these photos! Wonderful memories of beautiful dogs, doesn't get any better!


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

It must have been a very special moment when you found these. The pics are wonderful.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I was devastated when my laptop was stolen. There were so many pictures on it. And I was thrilled when I discovered that at least some of them were still on the phone.
Savannah was a pretty neat little girl, and one I almost kept for myself. But Shadow was about 1.5 years old at the time and took an instant and serious dislike to her. I have only 4-5 pictures of her.
I lost a lot of pictures when husband and I separated the first time and even more the last time so I am always happy to find ones I thought gone.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

glad you found the pics-good memories-found old pics when my first GSD passed-it was awesome to find them


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Just 366 more left to post...lol
Love the one of shadow's head jammed under the gate, and giving kisses to Sabi


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

GatorBytes said:


> Just 366 more left to post...lol
> Love the one of shadow's head jammed under the gate, and giving kisses to Sabi


We separated Sabi and Shadow when Shadow hurt her, accidently, being exuberant. I guess Shadow was happy to see her again. Lol.
She used to wiggle under the dog run gate to go harass Bud when she was little, I guess she thought it might still work on the baby gate. She was a bit to big.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Bud decided firewood was fun.


----------



## Jpage24.87 (Jan 19, 2018)

These are wonderful pictures of your dogs. Finding lost pictures and memories is a feeling of relief like no other. Thank you for sharing them. They're all beautiful dogs.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Beautiful dogs. I enjoyed all our dogs as they got older. I find my self looking at old pictures. glad you have these pictures for your memories.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I should clean more often. This is Sabi at about 20 months. Found these photos in a box I was throwing away.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Funny. I am looking at these pics and thinking wow that is one ugly dog! Lol. Not really but I had forgotten all these years later how weird she grew, and yes she really was as leggy as she looks. One week her hips would be higher then her shoulders, the next they would switch. Nothing ever looked like it fit. Her ears were huge, her tail was crazy long. She was nearly 3 before everything settled and she looked like a real dog instead of a spare parts bin.


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

Those are some HANDSOME dogs! ???


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

Just seeing this thread. Such beautiful dogs and beautiful photos. So glad you found them; that would have been a huge loss. That photo of Shadow protesting the gate is just hilarious. 



Aly


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Aly said:


> Just seeing this thread. Such beautiful dogs and beautiful photos. So glad you found them; that would have been a huge loss. That photo of Shadow protesting the gate is just hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> Aly


She is quite the inventive little thing. She is very clear that she may not go OVER the gate but she did entertain the possibility that under might work. And it did until she got too big. Lol. 
She has never lost that thought process, her crate is in one of my spare rooms and she is aware that she must go to her crate when I leave. On some days she walks right in but once in a while she will try behind it, beside it, in front of it. Always sits like a good girl and waits for her cookie like she did good. She makes me laugh.


----------

